# prewar excelsior on the bay



## schwinning (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm thinking of bidding on this. what would you pay??? kind of high now with the reserve not met. 
the key for the locking fork is broken off inside the lock.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930S-PREWA...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2c8f304d


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

It's a Schwinn BC117 the last one went for close to 3000 but it was green. No more than 2200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 28, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It's a Schwinn BC117 the last one went for close to 3000 but it was green. No more than 2200
> [/URL]




And the green was was super nice... I would bail out at about 1800 myself, FWIW...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> And the green was was super nice... I would bail out at about 1800 myself, FWIW...




I ended up with the green one after it switched owners once. I was able to track it down the paint is amassing. Thanks Doug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

It would be nice to have the black to go with the Grn and the red one but I have enough. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 28, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> It would be nice to have the black to go with the Grn and the red one but I have enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now yer just bragging Shaun .. Happy t day buddy


----------



## vintage2wheel (Nov 28, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Now yer just bragging Shaun .. Happy t day buddy




Not at all a black and the tan one they made would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 28, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> Not at all a black and the tan one they made would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free




Tan would be Nice!


----------



## schwinning (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks all! i am going to pass on this ebay auction. I'm looking for this bike any color in better condition to add to my collection. If you know of any for sale please let me know


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 29, 2013)

*Bc117*

Thought I'd throw in my 2 cents . . .
Picked up this one from Shaun a while back (third from left).  It is the opposite of the one he has now; light grn with dark grn darts.  Paint is a little rougher.  ND 2 spd, all red rubber.  Strange little Marshal Field badge.  Love this one !











Also have the Tan one in original paint; no tank, Mead fork, big brake, Bailey longspring.  Love this one too !


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 30, 2013)

*blue hendy BC*

Sending out some love for the BC model, my Henderson in original paint...









GenuineRides


----------



## Xcelsior (Dec 2, 2013)

*Wow!*

That is NICE!


----------



## schwinning (Dec 3, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> Sending out some love for the BC model, my Henderson in original paint...View attachment 125064View attachment 125065View attachment 125066View attachment 125067
> GenuineRides




Sweet ride!!


----------

